# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Citas Famosas de Grandes Magos

## MagiaparaMagos

Podriamos hacer un recuento de citas celebres de magos a lo largo de la historia. Es un asunto que también he comenzado en el blog que colaboro y que me parece muy interesante.

Por ejemplo,

*Citas de Harry Houdini:*

*“Lo que los Ojos Ven y los Oídos Oyen, la Mente Piensa.”*

*“Mi mente es la llave que me libera.”*

*“Mi vida profesional ha sido un registro constante de desilusiones, y muchas cosas que le parecen maravillosas a las personas del público, son lugares comunes de mi profesión.”*


¿Sabéis de más?

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Rene Lavand : No hay magia mas bella , que la propia vida.

----------


## Mago Nico

Un mago del cual no conozco su nombre: ''Lo mejor de una ilusion es creer que puede hacerse realidad, porque tu seras el que viva en ella''

----------


## logos

"Es mi teoría que cualquier efecto, para ser exitoso, debe estar fundado en un método simple y ser ejecutado con una presentación que vaya directo al grano. Mantengo que en el momento que uno se desvía de esta línea recta, uno no está haciendo lo mismo que haría un Mago o Mentalista auténtico."

*Ted Annemann*, prefacio a *"The Book Without a Name"* ("El libro sin nombre")

----------


## renard

Los espectadores pagan por lo que ven no por lo que no ven.Colombini.

----------


## Magnano

Si esto sale... Me la corto.

----------


## Mossy

Buenísima la de Magnano...xD
A mi me gusta una que vi en una firma, creo que era de René Lavand, y decía "Siempre buscando el porqué...".

----------


## elmanu

La de Magnano me la apunto jajajaj

----------


## magokreuss

Es igual de malo que te pillen una trampa a que simplemente la sospechen... :Confused: ?

----------


## mago feroz

esta se lla dice mucho rene lavand  "" LA UNICA MISION DEL ARTISTA ES CONVENCER  AL PUBLICO DE LA VERDAD DE SU PROPIA MENTIRA ""espero que os guste  a mi personalmente me encanta

----------


## golfov

yo ley e un libro que ahora mismo no recuerdo y que quedo grabada en mi fue esta.

"un publico perdona un error, pero nunca perdonan que los aburran"

----------


## luisjd122

Hola, a mi una que me gusto mucho y de hecho me saco una sonrisa, es del libro de hollingworth y dice asi:

"vivir resultaría terriblemente aburrido si todo se hiciese siempre de la manera más eficiente"

jeje quizas alguien considere que la frase no es de utilidad, pero igual me encanto :D.

----------


## Capote

Muy buenas las que dejaron hasta ahora... seguramente hay muchas más...

Acá les dejo una:

"_Un Mago no es un mago porque sabe trucos, sino porque sabe Magia - los principios, los fundamentos._" Harlan Tarbell (Tarbell Course in Magic - Lesson one)

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Esta frase no es de un ilusionista propiamente dicho, pero ha sido citada por Giobbi en el tomo II de su GEC y es magnífica si la aludimos a este arte hermosa: «Lo bueno necesita aportar pruebas; lo bello no.»

----------


## daviles23

La locura no es arte pero extraer el arte de la locura...es el colmo del arte

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Nada hay más aburrido que la verdad, la pura y llana verdad... ¡La mentira es bella! (René Lavand)

----------


## Miquelcopet

Yo tengo una aunque no es de ningun famoso si no mia:  "Hay doos tipos de publico los que cren que la carta ha cambiado de color aunque no saben como y los que dicen que tienes mil cartas escondidas y las vas cambiando"

----------


## PabloKie

> Es igual de malo que te pillen una trampa a que simplemente la sospechen...?


esa reflexión es muy buena jeje

----------


## azegarra

Una cita En el libro de Giobbi:

Algo asi: "Todo es facil cuando deja de ser dificil".
Aplicable a todas la actividades humanas.

----------


## MagoSamu

-El espectador paga por ver, lo que no ve (Aldo Colombini)
-Fijaros, mucha atención en que en ningún momento mis manos se separan de mis brazos... (Juan Tamariz)
-Hay  dos tipos de magos, los buenos y los guapos, y yo no soy muy bueno que se diga.. (Juan Tamariz)

Y ésta es una que yo suelo decir:
Yo no hago magia, es el público quien hace magia en mi.

----------


## Odran

> -Fijaros, mucha atención en que en ningún momento mis manos se separan de mis brazos... (Juan Tamariz)
> -Hay  dos tipos de magos, los buenos y los guapos, y yo no soy muy bueno que se diga.. (Juan Tamariz)


Jajaja que grande el Maestro Tamariz!!! con permiso me las apunto y alguna vez las soltare, especialmente la primera!
Que ganas de ir a verlo de nuevo al teatro.

----------


## ochodecorazones

Personalmente pienso que cualquiera de Aldo Colombini es genial, sus chistes son lo siguiente a malos pero su manera de expresarlas con su caracteristica pronunciacion italiana las hacen unicas.

- Este efecto a pasado por mi familia de generacion en generacion....nadie lo queria.

Esta otra es de una entrevista que le hicieron, hablando de nuesto internacional Juan Tamariz:
- Creo que nunca fui el mismo después de conocer a Juan Tamariz… Debería demandar a Juan por el daño cerebral causado!!!

----------


## diegosd

Una de Slydini: -"Todo movimiento ha de ser natural, toda palabra ha de ser coherente...pero lo más importante es que te lo creas-".

----------


## Douzeur

Solo añadir a la lista dos frases:

"Es penoso engatusar a la gente en lugar de ilusionarla" J. Tamaríz.
"El verdadero mago es quien transforma la magia que desprenden sus espectadores para fortalecer su propio espectaculo"

----------


## jorge8715

“Oh, baby; Oh, oh; You’re the only one for me.” 
Paul Harris

----------


## luis dias derfe

Imagino que algunos conocereis esta: "Un mago es un actor que hace el papel de mago" desconozco el autor.

----------


## elmanu

> Imagino que algunos conocereis esta: "Un mago es un actor que hace el papel de mago" desconozco el autor.


de Houdini puede ser?

----------


## Langas

Es de Robert Houdin

----------


## Vorzi

La famosísima conversación entre el Profesor Dai Vernon y un aficionado:

"-¿Estás dispuesto a sacrificarte por la magia ocho o diez horas por día?
-Sí
-Entonces no sirves. No hay que sacrificarse por la magia, hay que disfrutarla."

También de Dai Vernon:
"Los detalles hacen la perfección, pero la perfección no es un detalle."

Saludos.

----------


## elmanu

> Es de Robert Houdin


uii... por una letra.. y una década mas o menos jaja

----------


## luis dias derfe

ahi va otra: "En magia lentitud es precision y precision es rapidez" igualmente desconozco el autor.

----------

